# Greg Watson Group order?



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm going to place an order from gregwatson.com. Does anyone want anything? It would sure help on shipping if we combine orders, an I'll deliver at the April meeting. 

Cheryl


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

hey cheryl,
I'm in. Put me for an order of:
1 lb CSM+B
1/2 lb Mono potassium phosphate (1 lb seems like a lot)
1 lb potassium nitrate

If I can't make it to the April meeting, could you please leave it with Nikolay? I can mail you a check. Thanks,

David


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Let me see what I am out of...when do you plan ordering?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I need to order pretty soon -- like tomorrow. I need to do some massive water changes pretty soon or all those little plants you gave me are going to croak. My KH out of the tap is 18 degrees and the KH in the tank is 20. Back to RO for me.

Cheryl


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Ouch...I am thinking of going the R/O way but too much hassle with the water changes...maybe I am wrong.

I am growing all of them with water out of the tap. The hardness is 200ppm.


At the moment I will not order anything. Still had a lot. I thought he also had some Prime selling in his site, but I was wrong.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Cheryl,

Did you order already?

I need a ton of stuff from Greg.

--Nikolay


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, sorry. I was running really low and had to order.

Cheryl


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey cheryl,
Were you able to get my order in? If you did let me know what the total is. THANKS!

David


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, David, I placed your order. I will e-mail or PM you the total when I receive the itemized invoice, because I forgot to write it down and all I have is the paypal receipt.

Cheryl


----------

